# What do you think about Rem Oil?



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Just wondering what all of you thought about using Rem oil. That's what I have been using to clean and lubricate my firearms. As I understand it the Teflon is supposed to lubricate the metal to metal friction. Now that I have some better guns just wanted to get yalls thoughts about it.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

There are varying opinions on Rem Oil. I know several folks that don't like it because they say that it "gums up" when it gets cold. I have never experienced this and have shot in various conditions including snow and sleet at low temps. That being said, I don't have a significant favorite or preference for one oil over another. I do use Rem Oil and have never had an issue with it. Happy cleaning!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I have used Rem oil before and find that it works fairly well, but it is a little thin. Just don't over oil any fire arm, as it tends to "gunk" up and becomes "sticky" in cold weather. Just remember a little goes a long way! camo2460


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I have lots of it and its great. Never had a problem with it gumming up in the cold (elk camp got to 20 below) so i use it on all my firearms. Good stuff IMHO.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

A pint of Castrol 20 wt and an ounce of mineral oil FTW.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks all


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

used since about 1988 just about all I use. Love it. used it on everything in all kinds of weather even a few days slightly below 0 never had an issue with thickening or gumming with it. I reccomend it to all the new shooters I get started. Think you'll be pleased with it.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Magus said:


> A pint of Castrol 20 wt and an ounce of mineral oil FTW.


Do you mean run-of-the-mill motor-oil with a drabble-of 3-n-1 oil?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I've used it, it be alright. Not my favorite.

I've used Ed's Red recipe fer oil an like it real well. Plus ya can make it up whenever ya need it.

Like was said, don't oil it up like a antique John Deere, Just enough ta do the job be all.


----------



## Onebigelf (Sep 17, 2011)

Not my favorite either. I like Mobil 1 (now the synthetic) with half as much Automatic Transmission Fluid. In other words, 1qt oil to 1/2qt ATF. Others use a 50/50 mix. 

John


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

If you want a friction fighter this works like nothing else ,lightly wipe on metal parts that rub together then add it to your best lube oil for add protection. I knew the guy that came up with this and it's little know outside of michigan. I could never get him to say it but everyone I got to try it got 10% more gas mpg so that tells me it does help fight friction. It is a liquid polyimer that bonds to the metal. I think walmart carries it now .
http://www.motorkote.com/Products.aspx#139


----------

